# New Gloves?



## TheArtofDave (Aug 23, 2018)

Don't you think its about time they design new gloves to prevent eye pokes


----------



## drop bear (Aug 23, 2018)

Um..... How?


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 24, 2018)

TheArtofDave said:


> Don't you think its about time they design new gloves to prevent eye pokes


Yeah but they can't because any more protection from fingers would limit grappling


----------



## TheArtofDave (Aug 24, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Yeah but they can't because any more protection from fingers would limit grappling



The problem is a lot of these guys stick their fingers out when fight. Jones had a reaction of throwing his arm to the face of other fighters.

Even if the gloves never change how hard is it not to eye poke?


----------



## Martial D (Aug 24, 2018)

MMA goggles!


----------



## Martial D (Aug 24, 2018)

TheArtofDave said:


> The problem is a lot of these guys stick their fingers out when fight. Jones had a reaction of throwing his arm to the face of other fighters.
> 
> Even if the gloves never change how hard is it not to eye poke?


Actually very. I mean, given enough time.

Fights are chaos, both guys are trying to be where the other guy doesn't expect them to be.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 24, 2018)

TheArtofDave said:


> The problem is a lot of these guys stick their fingers out when fight. Jones had a reaction of throwing his arm to the face of other fighters.
> 
> Even if the gloves never change how hard is it not to eye poke?


That wasnt a reaction hes just a cheat


----------



## Danny T (Aug 24, 2018)

That was part of Jon's tactics. And he got away with it...a lot.


----------

